# Brunch this Friday.



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi all, a few of us are going for brunch at the Irish Village this Friday (22nd). 
pm me for details if you want to come and join us, everybody is welcome.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

What time is it on, was planning to do the Golden Tulip Al al barsha Evening brunch 6-10pm.. but may do both....

have sent PM


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Meeting there at noon, hope to see you then.


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

mayotom said:


> What time is it on, was planning to do the Golden Tulip Al al barsha Evening brunch 6-10pm.. but may do both....
> 
> have sent PM




Hi can you tell me a bit more about Golden Tulip brunch pls?

What kind of grub they do? 

How much money?

Any side attractions.., band, women etc.?

Cheers

Taz


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Hi can you tell me a bit more about Golden Tulip brunch pls?
> 
> What kind of grub they do?
> 
> ...


6pm - 10pm AED 119, then after 10pm 6 drinks for AED95 I think

all you can eat and Drink(not limited to beer and wine) 

its a bit like Waxys can get a bit messy later on, its very much a sports bar, so heavy drinking, 

Food:

Full selection of salads and starters,,

main is typically pub Grub, Roast Beef, pork, lamb, strononoff's, stews, pasta,s lasange, currys etc, 

the big attraction is the out door BBQ, all the usual BBQ treats

Desert selection is quiet good too, but I didn;t manage that last time

Eyes were too big for my stomach

went a few weeks ago with Lee1971 and a mate of mine was a good laugh, 

As for side attractions there is no band till late at night, they have sports on all TV's and the main attraction was watching others falter before us, and making a fool of them selves.... other peoples missfortune always the funniest.

.


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

mayotom said:


> 6pm - 10pm AED 119, then after 10pm 6 drinks for AED95 I think all you can eat and Drink(not limited to beer and wine)
> its a bit like Waxys can get a bit messy later on, its very much a sports bar, so heavy drinking,
> Food:Full selection of salads and starters,,main is typically pub Grub, Roast Beef, pork, lamb, strononoff's, stews, pasta,s lasange, currys etc, the big attraction is the out door BBQ, all the usual BBQ treats
> Desert selection is quiet good too, but I didn;t manage that last time
> ...


Agree with all the above, I thought the food was really good, or at least perfect to accompany an endless supply of Corona and those dodgy shots!!
Pool table with the weirdest game rules I have ever heard also available...people in there seemed alright, couple of English kn*b heads as you'd expect but nothing more than that, few tasty chicks if thats your thing also.
I went there with a couple of guys I had never met before and had a great night (bit messy at 3 a.m. at Barasti mind you) so can't say more than that really.
I am not here next 2 Fridays but hopefully people keep posting social gatherings in future...


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> Agree with all the above, I thought the food was really good, or at least perfect to accompany an endless supply of Corona and those dodgy shots!!
> Pool table with the weirdest game rules I have ever heard also available...people in there seemed alright, couple of English kn*b heads as you'd expect but nothing more than that, few tasty chicks if thats your thing also.
> I went there with a couple of guys I had never met before and had a great night (bit messy at 3 a.m. at Barasti mind you) so can't say more than that really.
> I am not here next 2 Fridays but hopefully people keep posting social gatherings in future...


The food at IV is quite good for a pub. 

A few of us are going to the Madinat to Left bank then Trader Vics, then either barzar or JamBase tonight. If anyone wants to hit it up tonight, PM me. prolly gonna be 10+ of us out tonight already. Forum members and friends.


----------



## sydxbchk06 (Apr 17, 2009)

I will be at The Cellar tomorrow eve for an all you can eat drink bonanza (Irish Village) so if you guys are still kicking on after the brunch, hope to see you!!


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

Wow, all you can eat and (alcoholic) drink for 119ARD - £22approx?! Wow!! That's cheap... have I got the conversion correct?

Do you guys do this sort of thing regularly? When/If I finally make it there... I'll have to join in one time!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Amnesia180 said:


> Wow, all you can eat and (alcoholic) drink for 119ARD - £22approx?! Wow!! That's cheap... have I got the conversion correct?
> 
> Do you guys do this sort of thing regularly? When/If I finally make it there... I'll have to join in one time!



you got it right


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

How was the Irish village brunch?


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> How was the Irish village brunch?


The food was good and the beer was cold.... unfortunatly a few people couldn't make it so the numbers were down, but still thoroughly enjoyable.

Surprisingly there wouldn't have been more than a few dozen people there altogether, so whether that's a sign of the times and people leaving, or just cutting back, i guess time will tell.

Am keen to do it again and try one of the other venues mentioned in this thread. So if anyone wants to organise one, post it here...

Cheers


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> The food was good and the beer was cold.... unfortunatly a few people couldn't make it so the numbers were down, but still thoroughly enjoyable.
> 
> Surprisingly there wouldn't have been more than a few dozen people there altogether, so whether that's a sign of the times and people leaving, or just cutting back, i guess time will tell.
> 
> ...


I tried calling ye last night, as I was at Irish Village for a while but couldn't get through, your right it was surprisingly quiet but quieter at the Cellar, I think the indoor Venues are becoming the place to go now as the heat rises.

Didn't make it to the Tulip as I didn't get back from Abu Dhabi till late evening. 

As for next week, if anybody is on for the Tulip I think I'll make it this time....


.


----------

